# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Care sheet:green tree frog (hyla cinerea)

## Creamballman

This is a very hardy and common frog for beginners for frogs or tree frogs in general. There isn't a care sheet on this site

----------


## Ryan

*Intro*
Hyla cinera is in the family of Hylidae or common tree frogs along with many others 
and get around one to two inches in size and exceptionally rare three inch frogs have been found

*Housing
*AGTFs or hyla cinera require a 5 gallon for a single frog or a 10 gallon for a pair, these are active 
frogs and will hop around most at night. Provide plants and branches to climb and hide on

*Water*
Keep a medium water bowl in the cage, these frogs live near large bodies of water and remember
 to use dechlorinated water, i like to keep my Hyla cinera with a separate water area

*Diet
*Hyla cinera will eat small to medium sized gutloaded crickets with additional calcium powder

*Heating, Light, Humidity 
*these frogs like to stay in the low to high 70s and a heat lamp is usually not nessecary, A UVB light can be provided for lighting or a UTH heat pad on the Side of the tank, never the bottom. these frogs like medium to high humidity

Sources and further reading:

Frogs toads and tree frogs, Barlett
Frogforum members
Frogs and toads, David Edmonds
Tree frogs, David Edmonds

----------



----------

